
Tim Ferriss Needs A Startup To Invest In - TheHeasman
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2013/07/17/spearhead-capital/
======
eduardordm
I would also invest 100k-1mi in a company that's growing 10% month-to-month
and had 10k+ paying users.

No companies in such position should need to raise that amount money. It's not
completely useless, but: you can't hire talented developers with it, you could
spend cash with office and 'stuff'... My point is, if you are profitable,
raise 20mi, 10mi. 100k won't make much difference.

Maybe you want to work specifically with Ferriss, but the truth is, profitable
startups are in high demand (because there are none) and they are the ones
choosing partners.

~~~
porter
I don't think these kinds of startups would work with Tim for the money.
They'd work with Tim because he'd turbocharge their growth. Tim is a better
partner than the vast majority (maybe all) of the other VCs chasing these fast
growing startups. Tim can offer money and massive exposure. Other VCs offer
just money. Take your pick.

~~~
karangoeluw
I think these companies would work with Tim for just the exposure and press.

------
jacques_chester
Is it possible to short startups? Because I would love an opportunity to short
Tim Feris, even if only by proxy.

~~~
coopdog
If there's one thing he knows it's marketing and hype, pretty sure that'd be
useful for a startup with a proven business model.

~~~
jacques_chester
The base rate for all startups, regardless of hype, is not awesome.

------
1337biz
If he were true to his own principles I would expect each employee at that
startup has only to work 4 hours a week. Would love to see how far they get
with Ferriss' success strategies.

~~~
omegant
Let's see if he comes and comments about that! I think that his nick is
tferris.

~~~
dualogy
I doubt that's him. Comments/submissions history is almost all about coding
(Go, Ruby, Node/Express etc. etc.)

~~~
omegant
Yep too much hours to learn that to be him!

------
Nimi
There's a lot of negativity about Ferris in this thread, and it's clear he's a
very divisive figure, not only here on HN.

But I wonder, what about those successful startups he advises? Surely, if
Uber, Evernote, WordPress, and Shopify are happy with his services, he can
bring _something_ to the table?

I'm genuinely curious why all the negativity. Just in case anyone's wondering,
I'm not particularly a fan of his either, but I'm open to the possibility he
can add value to companies.

~~~
cuntfartjones
He seems to add value in the same way that Donald Trump does, and is only
slightly less unsavory a human being.

~~~
boothead
I just can't take a judgement of unsavory seriously from someone who's chosen
to call themselves cuntfart... :-)

------
freshfey
It's really sad to see the HN community hate on Tim Ferriss so much. Yeah,
he's a controversial person, and he's totally aware of that (even using it to
his advantages).

But after you inserted your 4 Hour joke here, think about what you have done,
that created value in this world?

Tim wrote three NYT Bestsellers and at least two (if not three depending on
how you'll measure this) have touched and changed so many lives in a positive
way. What have you done?

~~~
eduardordm
There is just one single (and dead) negative comment about Tim Ferriss in this
thread.

"What have you done?"

Ask that more often, you will be surprised to learn that mostly every single
person actually creates and do things that are important to others in one way
or another. Don't diminish people just because their work is not broadly
recognized, everyone is important.

~~~
TheHeasman
Landscape's changed in 10 hours. Negative comments have gone to the top.

And true, but not necessarily depressed people.

------
agilebyte
Slightly OT when Tim says "US-based investable entities (which is easy)" how
easy it really is?

Even if one incorporates in say Delaware, according to (say UK rules) a
company is resident where the heart of the company is. And if I, as a
director, am physically out of US (or Delaware), how can you claim your
company is resident there? Nominee directors?

~~~
rrouse
I believe the intent is that the business was founded in the US.

~~~
chollida1
Not really. He explains what he means in the article.

> \- US-based companies, or companies willing to create US-based investable
> entities (which is easy). Shopify started in Canada, for instance.

The business can be founded anywhere as long as it has a US based entity.

~~~
rrouse
Very true. Wasn't aware Shopify was started in Canada

------
omegant
Mm what a pitty that we are only lacking 10000 paying costumers to meet the
requirements...(we are about to launch in a couple of weeks, 0 tracktion by
now) Anyway here it is www.apparly.com

~~~
philbarr
You need to look at your copy again - missing words, and missing spaces galore
on this page:
[http://www.apparly.com/providers](http://www.apparly.com/providers). Even in
the title! - Are you [a] provider.

~~~
simonbarker87
They need to look at every page, even the home page:

What is Apparly? [We are] an Appstore that lets you choose how to
pay.[space]Download Apparly, [and subscribe, buy the license or 'Pay per use'
the program you need] needs rephrasing.

Our application list Browse the list of Apps available for subscription, pay
per use or sale.[space]Let us know if you don´t find what you are looking for.

Good luck though, looks like a good start and you just need to do some final
polishing

~~~
omegant
Thank you, I am not coding the home page and made the text edit on the file.
It takes some time to know how it looks well as I'm not a programer myself and
the guy uploading this is not of the team. I hope to nail it this afternoon!
By the way would you mind If I ask you for a short test once we launch?

------
schappim
Don't expect more than 4 hours of mentoring!

~~~
karangoeluw
Damn weak.

------
tonymarks
I find it interesting he states "No enterprise software".

~~~
porter
It's because he can't add much value to enterprise software companies. He has
broad reach to consumers, not businesses.

